# ERROR: "An audio device was disconnected or reconfigured." | Plz Help



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all!
Whenever I play music on my PC, after sometime(can be any random time) the sound stops and an error pops up: "An audio device was disconnected or reconfigured. Verify that the audio device is connected, and then try to play the item again."
I have tried this with VLC Media Player, and after sometime it's sound got missing too. This is not only limited to music, this problem is also in games, but in Portal 2 when I change Audio Device to something else and set it back , the sound also returns for sometime.
Till now the speakers(Creative SBS A120) were connected at backpanel(is that correct word?) but now when I connect them to front side, it works without any problem.


Is it the motherboard or something else? If its motherboard's fault, can I get it replaced as its under warranty or this is not covered?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 22, 2011)

Check if the speakers are connected to the green port in the back panel. Your sound card may also be damaged.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2011)

^^They are connected to correct place. I dont have a sound card, its just integrated on the mobo..


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

Update the sound drivers..


----------



## Nipun (Aug 22, 2011)

This may be stupid but... *how??*


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 22, 2011)

From *here*


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 23, 2011)

Realtek onboard is the culprit RMA the MB asap


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> From *here*



It shows 2 drivers, AMD HDMI Audio Drivers and Realtek High Definition Audio Driver. Which one to download? 




mithun_mrg said:


> Realtek onboard is the culprit RMA the MB asap



hmmm...... If updating drivers dont help, I will then try to get it replaced...


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 27, 2011)

Nipun said:


> It shows 2 drivers, AMD HDMI Audio Drivers and Realtek High Definition Audio Driver. Which one to download?



Download n install the Realtek High Definition Audio Drivers..


----------



## Nipun (Aug 27, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Download n install the Realtek High Definition Audio Drivers..


Thanks. Last time I tried to download it, it showed 13 hours left, but now its only 2 minutes(for 100MB+)!!  MTS is strange!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Its due to problem with your internet connection.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 28, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Its due to problem with your internet connection.


LOL I know that!! Thats why I said *MTS is strange*!! 

BTW now its back to normal, 40 minutes left..... 



MegaMind said:


> Download n install the Realtek High Definition Audio Drivers..


Thanks a lot!!!

I downloaded and installed it and plugged my headphones into the backpanel and tried again. Music is running from 10 minutes without any problem. I hope it will also work for the speakers, I cannot test right now(its too late!!), so will test tomorrow with speakers. Thanks again!  

BTW How did you know which drivers were to be installed(both were for audio, right?)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

Nipun said:


> BTW How did you know which drivers were to be installed(both were for audio, right?)



HDMI Audio Drivers - HDMI drivers are needed when u have a monitor with speakers/connecting to TV use HDMI cable to connect ur HDMI of motherboard to HDMI of monitor/TV..

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver - Needed to access onboard audio ports..


----------



## Nipun (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh.... thanks.... *www.team-bhp.com/forum/images/smilies/Sign%20stupid.gif

The speakers are working great now!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

^^ Congrats than


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 28, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Oh.... thanks.... *www.team-bhp.com/forum/images/smilies/Sign%20stupid.gif



We all are... Someway...


----------

